# Looking for Experienced Michigan Contractors



## Hoss30 (May 2, 2013)

Hi, I’m looking for some experienced contractor for the state of Michigan..My company received a state wide contract and we need some experienced Michigan contractors......If you are interested please email me the counties you cover also your experience to [email protected]



Thank You
Hasani Eiland


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Hoss30 said:


> Hi, I’m looking for some experienced contractor for the state of Michigan..My company received a state wide contract and we need some experienced Michigan contractors......If you are interested please email me the counties you cover also your experience to [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have a pay scale?


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

Valley said:


> Do you have a pay scale?


They will probably make you sign a NA first


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Freddie said:


> They will probably make you sign a NA first



Yeah,that would be my guess to. :whistling2:


LOL what a rainy day


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Hoss30 said:


> Hi, I’m looking for some experienced contractor for the state of Michigan..My company received a state wide contract and we need some experienced Michigan contractors......If you are interested please email me the counties you cover also your experience to [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you the Elite Clean Up LLC in farmington or Southfield???
Either way you should at least tell everyone a little about yourself and where the work is coming from...if you're a legit company with contracts or are you in reality looking for "employees" instead of IC's???????


----------



## Hoss30 (May 2, 2013)

I would love to post all the information you guys are asking for...But there are so many angry contractors on here (Forum), all they would do is bash the preservation company i work for,no matter which company it is...Also there is no reason for everyone for everyone to see my pricing, if they are not interested or do not live in the area that I am looking. Not saying this is not a helpful forum for preservation contractors but since I have joined I also see a lot of negativity for every preservation company….My company have worked for them all from Safe Guard to Cyprexx etc etc and not all of them are bad people IMJS…..


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hoss, of course we are angry you would be to. The ineptness of the desk jockeys at these national companies is enough to make the Pope angry. This was at one time a very profitable business to be in but today its a mess. If you are coming on here to recruit expect to have questions asked of you expect to be lambasted. (especially if you are throwing $15-$25 lawn cuts at us). The waters are so muddied by regionals landing contracts and wanting those of us who are professional to even consider some of their pricing is ludicrous at best. Why in the name of God should we consider working for these prices. We don't drive around in smart cars we have Vans 1/2, 3/4, and 1 ton pickups with trailers loaded with equipment (professional grade I might add) we are not the neighborhood kid taking his dads 22 inch push mower with a 1 gallon can of gas and looking for work. We have overhead, taxes, insurances, office expenses, wages, tens of thousands of dollars invested in this. I'm sure you do to but the business is getting dirty and cheap just don't be a part of the mud sliding into the river. Post your price for a 15k lawn cut if its 35 or above you might be received well as long as you don't require 45 freaking pictures!!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hoss30 said:


> I would love to post all the information you guys are asking for...But there are so many angry contractors on here (Forum), all they would do is bash the preservation company i work for,no matter which company it is...Also there is no reason for everyone for everyone to see my pricing. …..


And you care if people bash your client why?
And your hesitant to disclose your pricing why?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Let me tell you why you get negative feedback from this type of inquiry. Let's call this little nugget of advice "Confessions of a Former Regional"

I will preface this by stating that we once ran 3 states, along with the Southwest corner of Ohio and Savannah area in GA for multiple nationals. We had an office full of "Vendor Managers" (I use the term loosely) and a network of over 51 regular subcontractors and a revolving door of contractors coming and going. Some were to good for this business and what we could afford to pay and others were not qualified to glue Popsicle sticks together down at the retirement home with aunt Gertrude.

The current business model in this industry is the core of the problem. The prices being paid by the banks and by HUD, FANNIE MAE, FREDDIE MAC, VA, FHA, etc. are usually reasonable. Then the national covers the states with REGIONALS who hire contractors that in many times sub contract the work to some poor schmuck in a beat up 89 S-10 that barely has gas money to haul his 1989 Briggs&Stratton 3.5hp pusher to the properties for his $15.00 grass cut. You can't hate on this guy after all he was sucked in with the promise of high volume easy peasy grass cuts, and work orders. All you have to do is take a few photo's this business is simple a monkey could do it. The profit margins are slim but....This is my favorite line!!! "you make it up in VOLUME!!!! :thumbup: 

Why do you want an entire state if you do not currently have the manpower to manage it? The simple answer is to make money of course. The fact is you will be lucky to make much if any money. The bigger regionals are crumbling like the termite infested houses they service. As a matter of fact one such regional was covering Michigan...Could be a coincidence or not either way???? The many problems a regional faces are chargebacks, late orders, cut bids, having to buy materials and pay guys ahead because they have no cashflow to manage jobs. Then you wait and wait and wait to get paid only to learn you have had your payout cut because the pics didn't justify debris totals, or my favorite "compressed Cubic Yards" and you have the guys that blatantly screw you. After all they have never met you so what if they place all the debris into the garage or attic and you get charged back? 

There is only 1 reason a national needs a regional. Have you ever asked yourself this question? "Why doesn't the national divide the state into regions and hire the contractors themselves?" Accountability that is why. They want to be indemnified and held harmless should anything ever go wrong. Pull out your contract there is most likely 3 pages of verbage on this subject. They are willing to take a smaller profit in order to make you the guy getting his hands dirty. You get to be the guy that throws away the family photo album, or evicts grandma. 

There is no reason contractors can't manage all of these properties directly for the banks. If we do need a national we certainly don't need a regional, or sub regional, there just isn't enough pie to slice that many times.

If companies would quit trying to run work through subs and stick to what they can do themselves the contractors in those states would be able to get a decent price for their services.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Awesome post CL Hack you are dead on!!


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

To the Op

I'm a preservashun contrctor in mi. I wanna makes me some good money. There are many counties I cover. Craigslist hack must have saw me the other day, my 1989 Briggs is rusty but trusty. I can mow lots of lawns as long as I get $10 a piece. However I would be willing to go lower if the volume were there. Shoot me an email OP I'm a good preservashun worker.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Just got a call from a company out if Las Vegas wanting to Sub Safeguard grass cuts. How insane would that be? Safeguard doesn't pay enough direct, they require too many ridiculous pics, and all their properties are an absolute mess in our area. For 15-20$ per cut you can fight 6ft tall grass filled with misc. surprises.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Just got a call from a company out if Las Vegas wanting to Sub Safeguard grass cuts. How insane would that be? Safeguard doesn't pay enough direct, they require too many ridiculous pics, and all their properties are an absolute mess in our area. For 15-20$ per cut you can fight 6ft tall grass filled with misc. surprises.


 
Well, apparently you aren't really a "Craigslist Hack"....:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> Well, apparently you aren't really a "Craigslist Hack"....:lol::lol::lol::lol:




Nah hes just tryin to keep em for himsef by skerrin us off


----------



## TRIWORK (Aug 23, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Just got a call from a company out if Las Vegas wanting to Sub Safeguard grass cuts. How insane would that be? Safeguard doesn't pay enough direct, they require too many ridiculous pics, and all their properties are an absolute mess in our area. For 15-20$ per cut you can fight 6ft tall grass filled with misc. surprises.



Who was the company out of Las Vegas if you dont mind me asking??


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hoss, Hoss, Pa, Little Joe where are you? Well Hoss you must be done recruiting. How'd that work out for ya? All we asked for was one price, can't we get that from you?


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

i would comment but cl and cover said it best,expect the questions to keep coming,and if your not paying a fair price,dont expect to stay in business long enough is enough


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

TRIWORK said:


> Who was the company out of Las Vegas if you dont mind me asking??


Sun Valley something or other. the call didn't last long.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

If anyone wants their price list,send me a message with your email. I can not add files to the post


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TRIWORK (Aug 23, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Sun Valley something or other. the call didn't last long.


Yeah I'm sure they are on the "No Pay" list!! damn companies!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry to all those National and Regional lurkers that are afraid of getting their feelings hurt here. This is one island where you do not make the rules. As a Rep, if you want some credibility here, don't step out from the shadows long enough to thread some corn on a hook and run away. Stand up and be a professional. You want BG checks, and good old boy insurance, and lists of names and vehicles, etc, take a few minutes and post some converage areas and prices, along with your own website and background. You are not a player to me until you do.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Which way did he go? :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Pricing Guide For Vendor Category Unit Of Measurement Vendor Completion Time(Days) Work Type Price for Vendor Note

ISB - (Initial Service Bundle) - less than 15,000 sq. ft. Fixed 3 Pre-Approved $650.00 Includes up to 60 cubic Yards of 
Debris, 2 smoke Detectors, Initial Lawn, Sales Clean,Air Fresheners(Must Include Date), Lock Change (LOCK CHANGES MUST BE COMPLETED IN 1
DAYS WITH ALL PHOTOS UPLOADED) ALL PHOTOS MUST BE DATED 

ISB - (Initial Service Bundle) - greater than 15,000 sq. ft. Fixed 3 Pre-Approved $750.00 Includes up to 60 cubic Yards of Debris,
2 smoke Detectors, Initial Lawn, Sales Clean,Air Fresheners(Must Include Date), Lock Change (LOCK CHANGES MUST BE COMPLETED IN 1 DAYS WITH ALL 
PHOTOS UPLOADED) ALL PHOTOS MUST BE DATED

Winterization Fixed 1 Pre-Approved $120.00 This Included Wet/Dry Winterization

Additional Unit Winterization Fixed 1 Pre-Approved $60.00 This Included Wet/Dry Winterization

"Re-Cut Grass - Under 15,000
Square Feet" Fixed 5 Pre-Approved $40.00 

"Re-Cut Grass - Over 15,000
Square Feet" Fixed 5 Pre-Approved $55.00 

"Initial Grass Cut - Under
15,000 Square Feet
Square Feet" Fixed 5 Pre-Approved $65.00 

"Initial Grass Cut - Over
15,000 Square Feet
Square Feet" Fixed 5 Pre-Approved $85.00 

"Cash For Keys - Check Delivery, Secure
And Inspect" Fixed 3 "Non Pre-
Approved" $225.00 Paid at the end of final inspection and lock change

Digital/Mechanical Lock Fixed 2 Pre-Approved $85.00 

Maid Service-Refresh Fixed 3 Pre-Approved $35.00 Include Sweeping, Mopping,Changing air fresheners(with Date), Changing the Digital Lock Battery

Initial Janitorial Services Fixed 4 When Notified $95.00 Include Sweeping, Mopping,Changing air fresheners(with Date)

Hazard Removal Cubic Yard 4 BID 

Code Violations Each 3 BID 

Code Violations Repair Each 2 BID 

"Front Door Repair /
Replacement" Each 5 BID 

" Cap Exposed Wires (per
circuit)" Per Circuit 2 Pre-Approved $2.00 

"Combo Carbon Monoxide-
Smoke Detector" Each 2 When Notified $70.00 

Outlet Cover Replacement Each 2 Pre-Approved $1.50 

Smoke Detector-After Initial Each 3 When Notified $35.00 Note- This Price is for after the Initial 2 Smoke Detectors

Man Hour Labor Rates Each 4 When Notified $20.00 Example-Lockouts,Gas/Elec turn on

Move personal property to Storage Each 4 When Notified BID 

Storage Rental Each 3 When Notified BID 

Trash out from curb Per Cubic yard 3 Pre-Approved $20.00 

Deck & Railings Repair / Replacement Each 5 When Notified BID 

Pressure Wash Exterior Fixed 5 When Notified $110.00 

Replace Sump Pump Fixed 3 Pre-Approved $250.00 

Tarp Roof Fixed 2 Non Pre- Approved BID 

Carpet Removal Square Feet 3 Non Pre- Approved $0.25 

"Stairs Repair / Replacement
Interior" Each 3 Non Pre- Approved BID 

"Marketing Signage
Installation" Each 7 Pre-Approved $20.00 This is normally done on all foreclosed homes after Initials are completed

Trip Charge Each 2 Non Pre- Approved $25.00 We can discuss if property is located at a distance from head quarters

Pool Cleaning Each 3 Non Pre- Approved BID 


Padlock Each 2 Pre-Approved $10.00 

Tire Disposal up to $700 Each 5 Pre-Approved $9.00 

Bi Weekly Inspection Each 5 When Notified $25.00 

Estimate Repairs - REO Each 3 When Notified Free 

Pump Out Water & Dry Each 3 When Notified BID 

"Life Safety Dead Tree
Removal" Each 3 When Notified BID 


"Gutter Cleaning
Removal" Fixed 3 Non Pre- Approved $65.00 

Above Ground Pool Removal Fixed 4 Non Pre- Approved BID 

Bracing Wood Fixed 2 Pre-Approved $10.00

*******************************************

Guess we all know who changing the lock batteries is for


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

ok I'll do the wintz,grass cut and sump pump replacement. whos is going to do the rest??????


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Up to 60 yrds, huh?


Who are the non business thinking soon to be out of business clowns doing these ISBs for that rate?

My gawd, what a good way to go broke in a week or so.


----------



## Weisspropmaintenance (Mar 8, 2013)

Grass cuts, Wints and few others are good, the ISB............................not so much...


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

BPWY said:


> Up to 60 yrds, huh?
> 
> 
> Who are the non business thinking soon to be out of business clowns doing these ISBs for that rate?
> ...



You know,its the same old reasoning they have " how often do you go to a house and there is more than a few CBY's ? "

I cant believe people go for that crap !! . Right out of how to screw a contractor 101


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Weisspropmaintenance said:


> Grass cuts, Wints and few others are good, the ISB............................not so much...



My wife asked when i was going to cut our grass. I said here is $12.00. There is someone on Craigs List. So after i was done cooking my meal that night. :thumbup:


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

60 yds!!!:blink:


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

If I'm reading this right you get $20 per yard for a curb trashout?? I'd take all the debris out set it by the road take pictures, do all the work inside while it gets rooted through from the neighbors, then dispose of it and get $10 more per yard.:blink:


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

That's altisource. Their direct work is 900 / 1100 for ISBs


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Valley said:


> You know,its the same old reasoning they have " how often do you go to a house and there is more than a few CBY's ? "
> 
> I cant believe people go for that crap !! . Right out of how to screw a contractor 101







That reasoning didn't work for me because it was very rare for me to find one that didn't have 30 yrds in it.


----------



## Hoss30 (May 2, 2013)

People calm down....I have nothing to hide and as you can see some1 is so bored with there life(VALLEY) they emailed me for my price guide just to post online... So thanks(VALLEY), because now I can screen my potential subcontractors easier... You guys are like a battered "woman" and hate on all "men" get over it..Jessss Its simple either you want to work for my company or not!! Im sure at the end of the day all you angry people made a profit with the banks....:thumbsup:


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Hoss30 said:


> People calm down....I have nothing to hide and as you can see some1 is so bored with there life(VALLEY) they emailed me for my price guide just to post online... So thanks(VALLEY), because now I can screen my potential subcontractors easier... You guys are like a battered "woman" and hate on all "men" get over it..Jessss Its simple either you want to work for my company or not!! Im sure at the end of the day all you angry people made a profit with the banks....:thumbsup:



Well you are most welcome :thumbup: Glad i could help. And i promise you i wil
do everything i can to keep people from signing on with you. On another note,you say you have nothing to hide, but you refuse to post your prices. Mainly because you know as well as we do they are garbage. I know i wouldnt work for you. And making money from a bank is one thing , But people like you just out to screw people over is another :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Hoss30 said:


> People calm down....I have nothing to hide and as you can see some1 is so bored with there life(VALLEY) they emailed me for my price guide just to post online... So thanks(VALLEY), because now I can screen my potential subcontractors easier... You guys are like a battered "woman" and hate on all "men" get over it..Jessss Its simple either you want to work for my company or not!! Im sure at the end of the day all you angry people made a profit with the banks....:thumbsup:






You don't really believe that folks are even breaking even at those prices, let alone MAKING money.

Every business that is not MAKING money is going backward!!!
If you are a business person you know this already.


----------



## riley.l (Nov 27, 2021)

Hoss30 said:


> Hi, I’m looking for some experienced contractor for the state of Michigan..My company received a state wide contract and we need some experienced Michigan contractors......If you are interested please email me the counties you cover also your experience to [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A.)Fee list. 
B.) Net pay?


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

riley.l said:


> A.)Fee list.
> B.) Net pay?


website???


----------

